# Colt recall



## HoosierAnnie (Oct 3, 2009)

FYI  Per the current issue of Combat Handguns (Dec 09) Colt has issued a "recall" on Colt model 1911-WWI Replica (O1911)  Serial number range 4597WMK-5414WMK are possibly affected. The problem is with the slide lock safety which Colt says was not manufactured to their specs and must be replaced.  All guns were sold since Mar 2007.  Contact Colt Customer Service for instructions on how to return the pistol and get a mailing label for free of charge return to Colt.

Colt Mfg Co  860-236-6311  www.coltsmfg.com


----------

